# Displaying Photo File Numbers



## JFann (Feb 16, 2012)

Hate to ask such a simple question, but I have not been able to find the answer to this in the LR tutorials.  I am a complete newbie to LR and have been reading and viewing everything I can before I try to import all of my existing files from iPhoto.  After moving only a couple files to experiment, I noticed that I can not get the file number to display on the pic, even though it displays at the bottom of the panel in library.  How do I toggle the file number to display at the pic?  Any help is appreciated.

Jack


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

By 'file number' I assume you mean the file name? In which case there are various display options, depending on the display mode that you are in. If in Loupe view mode in either the Library or Develop Modules, there is a facility called the "Info Overlay" which can display various items of the image's metadata in the top left-hand corner, see this screenshot:




There are two overlays, called Info Overlay 1 and Info Overlay 2 and you can choose what metadata items to show in each overlay using the View>View Options menu. Once set, you can toggle the display between Overlay 1, Overlay 2 and None by pressing the I key when in Loupe view.

Using the view options menu item, you'll also notice that you can set loads of display options for Grid view, which could include file name. Have a play with this and work out what information you want to see in the grid. Here's an example:



If none of that is what you are looking for, explain a bit more and we'll try to help.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 16, 2012)

Jim's answer is very complete.  The shorter answer is, most likely, "Press J".


----------



## clee01l (Feb 16, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> Jim's answer is very complete.  The shorter answer is, most likely, "Press J".


 Pressing "J" only works in Grid View.  If you are in Loupe View you need to Press "I" to cycle through the View Options


----------



## JFann (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thank you.  Your help was great!*

Thank you for your response.  Your answer was even more informative than I had expected and exactly what I needed.  I know I'll have more questions along the way.



TNG said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> By 'file number' I assume you mean the file name? In which case there are various display options, depending on the display mode that you are in. If in Loupe view mode in either the Library or Develop Modules, there is a facility called the "Info Overlay" which can display various items of the image's metadata in the top left-hand corner, see this screenshot:
> 
> ...


----------

